# Bad Teeth



## Ms Stella

Stella had a broken tooth..and incisor. I took her in for a vet visit and she had 4 other teeth that needed extracting! One was a molar that was already loose..the other 3 were pre-molar teeth. Poor baby :-( She is almost 8 and I see from her vet records that she has had a few pulled in the past too. My question is ..have others had problems with BAD TEETH in middle aged dogs?? I know she had dental cleaning annually..but it must have not helped! I discussed, at lenth with the vet the advantage of getting them all done at once vs doing a few now and few later..we didnt want to expose her to anethesia twice and the broken incisor and loose molar had to come out. She had one pre molar tha that had pus around it when it was removed..ugh! She is on two antibiotics..and doing well..I think. They are so stoic..its hard to tell. She is on a non-sterodial anti-inflamatory as well. She ate chicken and rice for supper..but doesnt want to come up to bed..so Im sure she is not feeling so well. She also had a biopsy of a mammary gland..but I will post about that in another thread..in case others are looking for info on that. There is NOT a lot of info here on that. I have spoken with a very kind member here privately about that, but would appreciate any additional info if anyone has first hand experience with mammary gland tumors..benigh or malignant. 
Thanks!


----------



## flyingduster

Unfortunately I have found poodles are inclined to have bad teeth. Obviously it varies from individual to individual and some lines are worse than others too. Diet also plays a part to some degree, but note that it's really only raw meat & bones that helps clean teeth; dry food isn't going to help like some people seem to assume (dogs don't chew dry kibble, they swallow it whole, so it has no cleaning effect on the teeth!)

But yeah, generally poodles have crappy teeth; they get plaque build-up really easily and fast, they need either regular bones to scrap their teeth, or regular scaling done, or daily brushing to keep them from getting gross.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Vienna had really gross teeth when I got her, and black stuff on her back molars. I've been brushing them daily with a gel from my work, wanting to both see if the stuff worked, and if I could get her teeth clean.

Well.. the black stuff is gone, and all we've got left is yellow staining. I think it's working! Her breath still stinks, especially since she ate poop last night.. then threw it up all over this morning. So I had to clean up poop vomit.. it was bad.


----------



## fjm

I use PetZone gel, PlaqueOff powder, and raw meaty bones - the combination seems to be working. There is a thread about it here: http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/9254-lovely-clean-teeth-last.html


----------



## Ms Stella

Thanks, I did purchase paste, gel and a brush for her teeth when we got her. I wondered about the plaqu-off stuff. Her teeth look good now and I am going to try to keep them that way! I will talk to my vet about the plaqu-off. It sounds good for the teeth, I just wonder if it has any lasting side effects. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ms Stella

Eating poo..lol, So disgusting that dogs do that! Stella munched down on some fresh cow poo before I realized what she was doing on our hike in the National Forest two days ago!


----------



## Ms Stella

Flyingduster, Thanks for the info..I am in love with Stella, and she is a fine dog. I wanted an older retired dog because that is what fits best with our life now..and I wouldnt trade her for anything..but I knew that I was likely to get some health issues. I really didnt think to ask about her teeth  My breed before her was a Doberman..and he had beautiful teeth until he died. But as you said..I gave him raw bones. 

I think that stella broke the incisor from a bone I gave her...trying to get her teeth clean..Or maybe it was already that way..not sure. So I am afraid to start giving her bones at this age with the teeth she has. I will do agressive dental care at home for her and maybe get more frequent scalings ( twice a year if needed). Do poodles often have to have extractions even if you do good care at home?


----------



## Fluffyspoos

TropiClean Fresh Breath Clean Teeth Gel Kit for Pets at PETCO

This is the stuff I've been using on Vienna that's been working SO well for us. It smells very yummy too.

The directions will tell you to apply the gel to the teeth and massage into gums, but as an extra little push, I put it into the toothbrush and scrub all those suckers down. It really breaks up the plaque. We use it on dogs inside the salon, I had to test it out.

It works!


----------



## neVar

Stella what about giving her some softer bones to start off with? like chicken necks?


----------



## fjm

I must see if I can get the Tropiclean gel in the UK.

On long term effects - Plaque-off is made entirely of seaweed powder, and given in a much smaller dosage than that recommended for kelp, which is widely used as a food supplement, and found in many holistic dog foods. It is contra-indicated for dogs with thyroid issues, because of the iodine content.


----------



## roxy25

flyingduster said:


> But yeah, generally poodles have crappy teeth; they get plaque build-up really easily and fast, they need either regular bones to scrap their teeth, or regular scaling done, or daily brushing to keep them from getting gross.


I was talking about this on another forum. The breeds with longer muzzles and flat muscles on the face seem to get plaque build up alot. The lips on these dogs are really tight and close to the muzzle. My theory is because their is no space between the lips and teeth. This causes kibble and other stuff to get stuck or settle there. Ex when we eat Cheetos and that powder cheese stuff gets stuck between you cheek and teeth ( you have to brush it out or use your finger LOL I know gross !) 

Apbt and Rottweilers do not seem to have such problems ( my experience with them anyways) because they have well developed thick cheek muscles and their is a space 

Hope that makes since but see how the SB has all that mucsle and it does not look like food would stay in one spot lol

















My GSD did not get plaque to much either because she did not have flat narrow structure. 


I could not find a poodle mouth but I heard that Dobies get plaque also 









See how there is no space lips are tight and the inner cheek skin really close to the teeth.

Our first dog was a poodle maltese mix she had BAD PLAQUE A groomer showed us how to pop off the plaque with our thumbs ( I don't advise anyone doing this unless the dog is still and willing to let you clean the teeth or if you are sure what you are doing) I bought some denist tools and would scrape the plaque off daily, I would also brush her teeth after. The plaque started to loosen then we where able to pop off the plaque. We restored all of her teeth she had no more plaque lol.


----------



## taxtell

Greyhounds have bloody awful teeth too...that is why I switched my guys to raw.

I can take a 'clean teeth' pic of Flip if you want when I get home from work. 
He was starting to get tartar already at 6 months old.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Yeah, my parents boxer/pit mix has like.. perfect teeth at five. They feed her crap kibble, don't brush her teeth, and she's never had a dental. Her breath doesn't even SMELL.


----------



## neVar

Oh i'll get a pic of Bodi's teeth. He has a long narrow face (aussie x) and his teeth on kibble were well normal- but now at age 13 he's been on raw for 6 years and they look so good. 

Although he does have a tip off one incisor broken... but at 13 i think we're doing pretty good


----------



## Ms Stella

*Update after the extractions*

Just thought Id update on Stella. I am amazed at how recovered she seemed to be after only one day! Now its been 3 days and she seems back to normal  She is on soft food only for the next week but she did really well and the best part..her BREATH is wonderful!! I cant brush her teeth yet, but will be deligent about it after we see the vet in 7 days for a recheck. She is eathing better than she has since I got her. I do think she had an infection that made her feel not 100%. Im so glad we removed all those teeth :dancing:


----------



## poodleholic

My two 9-yr.-old SPoodles have great-looking teeth - thanks to PetzLife Gel. This is a product that actually DOES exactly what it SAYS it will do! Here's some before and after pics from their website:

Before and Afters - Dog Dental Care, Natural Pet Products - PetzLife

Neither Maddy or Beau has ever had their teeth professionally cleaned. I don't scale, nor do I really brush anymore - although I do use cheesecloth around my index finger, put the gel on my fiinger, and rub it on their teeth. Beau had some tartar that I was able to take off with my fingernail (wrapped in the cheesecloth).


----------



## puppylove

I have a new little elderly mini foster with horrible teeth and even worse breath. They must hurt because he can't eat his kibble unless it is softened with water. I'm not sure what to do with him. I have given him a bone to gnaw on but now I am worried about breaking teeth. I have been rubbing his jaws in hopes of introducing some tooth brushing. But his back teeth are completely black. Does this mean they're rotten?


----------



## neVar

Oh poor guy!!!!! 

i'd say he definatly needs the vet to look and most likely some teeth pulled? 

What about dentabones or something for him to chew on? instead of a big bone they are a wee bit softer? 

poor guy.


----------



## fjm

puppylove said:


> I have a new little elderly mini foster with horrible teeth and even worse breath. They must hurt because he can't eat his kibble unless it is softened with water. I'm not sure what to do with him. I have given him a bone to gnaw on but now I am worried about breaking teeth. I have been rubbing his jaws in hopes of introducing some tooth brushing. But his back teeth are completely black. Does this mean they're rotten?


It does sound as if he needs some remedial dental work at the vets before you can hope to work on his teeth at home. Getting rid of the pain will probably give him a new lease of life - and once the teeth are clean one of the enzyme tooth gels will help keep them that way.


----------



## Ms Stella

Bad teeth can not only hurt but cause problems with many organs over the long haul. Hopefully you can get the bad ones out and start fresh. Stella is like a different dog! I had no idea that she was feeling unwell..but she is much more active, eating better and just looks happier..wagging more and such. Good luck.


----------



## BellaDella

Poor Stella... I hope she feels better soon. I'm sorry I can't help with the mammary gland tumors but I'll be praying that it's benign.

In reference to bad teeth, has anyone tried AquaDent? I haven't had time to research it properly. Supposedly, you add it to their drinking water and it helps keep the teeth clean between brushing/cleanings. Probably enzymes...


----------

